# LiFePo4 battery supplier



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you provide some info on the 10C constant and 30C pulse LiFePO4 prysmatic cells?

Price?

cycle life?

Shelf life?

energy density (watt hours per kilogram)?

Warranty?


----------



## ken102282 (Nov 30, 2008)

david85 said:


> Can you provide some info on the 10C constant and 30C pulse LiFePO4 prysmatic cells?
> 
> Price?
> 
> ...


any query, email me, please. thank you.


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

Why not post them here?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I can understand not being comfortable with pricing, but it would be nice if they would at least try and discuss some of the info here. 

I have not contacted them directly.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

(1) Do you sell to individual purchasers?

(2) Do you sell in quantities less than 3000? (This was the quantity specified in the details ex. "Leading time:50±10days for 3000 PCS"

Thank You


----------



## toppowerbattery (Aug 27, 2008)

If you want to get excellent LiFePO4 battery with very competitive price , you can visit www.chinatoppower.com 
or contact [email protected]


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

toppowerbattery said:


> If you want to get excellent LiFePO4 battery with very competitive price , you can visit www.chinatoppower.com
> or contact [email protected]


Danny, I have sent you an Email.....


----------



## ulnpiper (Sep 24, 2008)

Did you see this one? http://www.evpst.com/productshow.asp?id=111

1.400v120Ah Large LiFePo4 EV battery pack
2.Continuous Discharge: 2C (240A);Pulse Discharge Rate: 4C (480A, 10S)
3.1500cycles with DOD at 80%
4.Leading time:65±10days for 50~200 packs

I've been lurking for a while, but based on what I've read and on the surface this looks on target for an EV....of course depending on dimensions, weight and cost.

Any other specs that need to be considered?

-gary


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Wait till you see their "competitive" price quote  that does not even include shipping to your door, only to the sea port ( FOB, whatever the heck that means ).

After Emailing several such companies and getting their prices, I am beginning to suspect they are all resellers of same batteries made by one or two actual manufacturers. I don't mind paying a reseller/middleman here in US who will warranty and ship to my door, no customs to deal with. Why on earth would I pay a middleman in China, unless he is actually competitive ????


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

dimitri said:


> Wait till you see their "competitive" price quote  that does not even include shipping to your door, only to the sea port ( FOB, whatever the heck that means ).
> 
> After Emailing several such companies and getting their prices, I am beginning to suspect they are all resellers of same batteries made by one or two actual manufacturers. I don't mind paying a reseller/middleman here in US who will warranty and ship to my door, no customs to deal with. Why on earth would I pay a middleman in China, unless he is actually competitive ????


That, or they just agree not to under cut each other and start a price war. You can bet they already know the going rate for LiFePO4 around the world.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

FYI - FOB = Fresh Of a Boat

Im going with Thundersky batteries, their reasonably cheap and have 10C max discharge and 3C continuous which is much better than these guys


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Stiive said:


> FYI - FOB = Fresh Of a Boat
> 
> Im going with Thundersky batteries, their reasonably cheap and have 10C max discharge and 3C continuous which is much better than these guys


Do you mind sharing which reseller you are planning to buy from? Direct ship from China? How do they ship?


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

i live in australia so im thinking of going with a guy form evpower.com.au

Been in contact with the guy from there a few times, hes really good... i think thats where this guy got his from http://www.evcapri.com/ but i looked through his blog and he had to pick them up from the dock yard i think.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know of a guy that lives fairly close (same province) to me, and he bought his TS batteries through global everspring. So far it seems that the LFP series from thundersky is a good perfomer. I've yet to hear any cases of failures, and some are running for a few years now.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Stiive said:


> FYI - FOB = Fresh Of a Boat


Seriously, I thought FOB was for Freight On Board. I thought it's supposed to mean "where ever we load it onto some kind of shipping instrument" or more simply, "not including shipping, handling, fees, taxes, etc."

OTOH, I kinda like Fresh Offa Boat, too. 

-M


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Wirecutter said:


> Seriously, I thought FOB was for Freight On Board. I thought it's supposed to mean "where ever we load it onto some kind of shipping instrument" or more simply, "not including shipping, handling, fees, taxes, etc."
> 
> OTOH, I kinda like Fresh Offa Boat, too.
> 
> -M


lol maybe it is in this case.
In Australia we call all the islanders that come over on a boat FOB's 
(Fresh Of the Boat). Maybe it was derived from that use of FOB.


----------



## Vitkur (Oct 10, 2008)

Stiive said:


> lol maybe it is in this case.
> In Australia we call all the islanders that come over on a boat FOB's
> (Fresh Of the Boat). Maybe it was derived from that use of FOB.


It means "Freight/Free On Board", a commont term, as per the Incoterms2000. It is by far the most commont way you will be quoted from chinese manufacturers. It means - "the buyer carries all costs from the moment the goods are loaded on the ship/plane - transort costs, customs duties, VAT (if applicable), taxes, insurance, etc.", but it has variations - FOB on Wiki


----------

